# 2014 Winter Cam Classic



## winter cam

The 4th annual Winter Cam Classic Archery Tournament will be held Friday, Saturday and Sunday, February 21-23 at the PAC Center on the campus of Monroe Community College in Henrietta, New York.

This three-day archery event is comprised of two 21-target known yardage 3D
courses. Open Classes will have maximum shots to 60-yards while other classes will have shots to 35 + yards. Competitors will have a chance to win prizes from the top companies in the archery industry! 


Several of these top archery industry manufactures will be on display to showcase new products, so bring the entire family and enjoy the fun! Spectators are admitted for free.

Online registration will open November 1st 2013 for those wanting to select shooting times. Same day registration is also available at the door on Friday and Saturday based on availability 

The Winter Cam Classic is designed to be a fun event and to raise proceeds to help the Catch A Dream Foundation.

The Winter Cam Classic is sponsored in part by Elite Archery, Scott Archery, CBE Bow sights, Winners Choice Strings, Duel Game Calls, Solid Broadheads and Rinehart Targets.

To register online, view a complete list of sponsors, rules or event information, please visit www.wintercamclassic.com or follow the event on Facebook.


----------



## XTRMN8R

c'mon guys! You all want to shoot some 3d in the middle of Winter right? Than get your arse down to this awesome event. See you there.


----------



## moosemeat

this arse is filling out my passport this evening.


----------



## XXX_Shooter

Was a blast the boys and i will be back.


----------



## x-quizit

We are just waiting for registration to open .... the whole weekend was such a blast, NY better get ready for the crazy Canucks again!!!!!


----------



## Bigjono

Is this a mostly compound shoot are real bows allowed too?


----------



## DODGE-3D

Shall I call Dinosaur BBQ for supper on Saturday night.


----------



## hotwheels

DODGE-3D said:


> Shall I call Dinosaur BBQ for supper on Saturday night.


Count me in stretch I'm looking forward to baked beens brisket and beers again

Oh ya I'm comming again for sure !!!!


----------



## hotwheels

Bigjono said:


> Is this a mostly compound shoot are real bows allowed too?


There was a small showing of trad guys last year bu I think all are welcome

Hell if they let me in they'll let anyone shoot 

Lol


----------



## XXX_Shooter

Yessir!!!!!!!!!!! TOTALLY IN!!!!!!!!


DODGE-3D said:


> Shall I call Dinosaur BBQ for supper on Saturday night.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

If I can convince the authorities to let me across the border again I'd love to go.


----------



## ronperreault

I know I'll be there!


----------



## x-quizit

Is the Dinosaur ready for us???? I know we are in for sure.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

not geared to recurves at all or trad I went last year and they lost my score cards and I came in first by about 40 points...when I contacted them they did not correct or even contact me back ... no prizes for trad guys at all.....so in score listings my name not mentioned at all plus they put us in the hunter category against the compounds that averaged about 99 0/0 perfect and lots perfect ...so they take the top 20 or so for the shoot off and when there are 100 or so in hunter your done and entry is 60 dollars I think.. its a great shoot for the compound guys and well run ...imho


----------



## crkelly

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> not geared to recurves at all or trad I went last year and they lost my score cards and I came in first by about 40 points...when I contacted them they did not correct or even contact me back ... no prizes for trad guys at all.....so in score listings my name not mentioned at all plus they put us in the hunter category against the compounds that averaged about 99 0/0 perfect and lots perfect ...so they take the top 20 or so for the shoot off and when there are 100 or so in hunter your done and entry is 60 dollars I think.. its a great shoot for the compound guys and well run ...imho


I'm sure he said last year that if he got enough archers in any given class, think it was 10 or more that he would open a spot for that class Ted. From the sounds of it you could get the numbers needed with a little gentle persuasion.


----------



## DODGE-3D

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> not geared to recurves at all or trad I went last year and they lost my score cards and I came in first by about 40 points...when I contacted them they did not correct or even contact me back ... no prizes for trad guys at all.....so in score listings my name not mentioned at all plus they put us in the hunter category against the compounds that averaged about 99 0/0 perfect and lots perfect ...so they take the top 20 or so for the shoot off and when there are 100 or so in hunter your done and entry is 60 dollars I think.. its a great shoot for the compound guys and well run ...imho


Only $40 to shoot 2 rounds of 21 and if you qualify u shoot 21 more for free.


----------



## Haileebird

Any chance of other female competitors in the BHO class?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

as stated great compound shoot ...excellent actually... wanted 20 or more to have a category for shoot off in trad .... for what it took even a nice trophy would of been cheap to have a trad category.....imho and loosing score cards ???????????


----------



## x-quizit

I shot the female open division last year and will be shooting the same again this year. I know there were 7 of us last year so not enough to make our own class in the end and we did the shoot off with the women hunter class. Hoping to get enough momentum that we can have our own class this year, but the women hunter shooters were an awesome group to be peered with and we all had to be on our game the second day!!!!


----------



## Haileebird

x-quizit said:


> I shot the female open division last year and will be shooting the same again this year. I know there were 7 of us last year so not enough to make our own class in the end and we did the shoot off with the women hunter class. Hoping to get enough momentum that we can have our own class this year, but the women hunter shooters were an awesome group to be peered with and we all had to be on our game the second day!!!!


Thanks for the info! It would be nice to compete with women who shoot the same equipment instead of defaulting in a class on my own. I'm going to try my hardest to go, hoping our young lad wil be ready to spend a couple of days away from mom!


----------



## winter cam

Just to clarify we will host a class providing that there are a minimum of 10 shooters in that said class. If not as we have done from day one those with less then 10 shooters are moved to the next class. Thanks for the continued support to our friends north of the border. See you in February.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Registration is now open


----------



## winter cam

Registration is open looking forward to seeing all of our Canadian shooters at the event


----------



## winter cam

It is official we will have the following shooters at the Winter Cam as our special guests. 
Levi Morgan
Darrin Christenberry
Adam Hayden
Eric Griggs 
More info to come soon in regards to seminar times !


----------



## winter cam

Lines are beginning to fill up so if you know you are attending don't delay reserve your spot now !


----------



## shootthewhatnow

Hmmm.... may have to make this one this year... :whoo:


----------



## x-quizit

We are all signed up!!!!!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D

We r all signed up.Need to know who is going for supper at Dinosaur BBQ.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

DODGE-3D said:


> We r all signed up.Need to know who is going for supper at Dinosaur BBQ.


Sign me up for the dinner Dan.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

great time boys have fun dinner is worth the trip alone lol lol


----------



## x-quizit

Me and the hubby are in for dinner!!!!


----------



## shakyshot

Josh?In for diner?NO WAY!!!


----------



## Jbooter

I'll sign up for the dinner if there is a spot!


----------



## ronperreault

Brett and I are in too. 
Has anyone booked their hotel yet?


----------



## DODGE-3D

Staying at the Best Western,real close to the shoot.


----------



## mike106

Is there anyone going to register in both open and hunter class


----------



## DODGE-3D

Josh Webb did Mike.


----------



## peregrine82

Dan,
Put Deb and I down for a spot at the Dinosaur table. Thanks, also booked in to the best western. 


Bobby.


----------



## DODGE-3D

Staying at the BW on 940 Jefferson Rd.


----------



## reroth

Hi Dan, Norm and I are in for the Dinosaur
c ya

Rick


----------



## moosemeat

Dan I'm in for Dino's


----------



## jeronimo

just registered


----------



## crkelly

Hey guys Doug from Moosemeat Archery from the Napanee area has a room with an extra bed. Also has room for one or two in his truck. If your thinking of going and want to save some bucks on this Canadian invasion contact him.


----------



## hotwheels

LOL the Canadian invasion i like that CRK
im booked cant wait should be fun!!!


----------



## hotwheels

mike106 said:


> Is there anyone going to register in both open and hunter class


I am too!!


----------



## DODGE-3D

Supper List so far ,I need names not AT names
Dan.Pete,Charles,Tinker,JP,Dave Mc,Blake ,Doug Fudge,Booby&Deb B ,Josh&Daniela W,Ron Carter,Norm ,Rick,Lloyd,Colette


----------



## jeronimo

Got room for a couple guys from quebec for supper ? Stuart and Martin


----------



## DODGE-3D

Having a hard time getting into Dinosaur BBQ for 25 people ,looking at other options.


----------



## ronperreault

Brett and Ron Perreault in as well for Dinner


----------



## DODGE-3D

Ok we are booked for 25 at Sticky Lips BBQ on the 22nd at 6 pm .This restaurant is in walking distance from the BW.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

DODGE-3D said:


> Ok we are booked for 25 at Sticky Lips BBQ on the 22nd at 6 pm .This restaurant is in walking distance from the BW.


Thanks for taking care of dinner Dan.
Staggering distance is good. :thumbs_up


----------



## peregrine82

We ate there last year, BBQ was excellent.


----------



## crkelly

ttt


----------



## hotwheels

Ttt


----------



## winter cam

The shoot schedule is filling up quickly so if your planning on shooting the Winter Cam Classic make sure to log in to the web site and register today !


----------



## cody12

5 more added to the shoot looking forward to the weekend, great fun shoot,good people & maybe the odd wobbly....


----------



## hotwheels

cody12 said:


> 5 more added to the shoot looking forward to the weekend, great fun shoot,good people & maybe the odd wobbly....




Maybe a dozen


----------



## jeronimo

see you guys tomorrow


----------



## cheaplaughs

Goodluck Canucks and don't eat too much


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

well who won what ??????


----------



## ronperreault

Crapped out on the first round and then shot well in the second.

That said though I had a great time at the shoot. They put on a really good time!.

ron


----------



## Jbooter

Shot a 172 on the Hunter class North American Round and then a 187 on the Exotic Game Round. Had a miss on each too! :sad: First time competing at this type of event, but overall I had an awesome time! It was a good learning experience. Great facility, really nice people and I'll definitely head back next year!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Couple of pics from WCC...


----------



## Ravenhunter

Holy crap Are those arrows in that target or chunks if rebar?


----------



## Ravenhunter

Or fence posts?


----------



## DODGE-3D

Go big or go home ,this is a X shoot and u need every advantage .


----------



## Ravenhunter

Lol no kidding. I love shooting my hunting setup vs a guys 3d setup. Get my ass kicked. Line cutting bs. Lol


----------

